# Para Olympics - Flame



## Pinkwellies2 (13 August 2012)

Can anyone advise why the olympic flame was turned off before the  paralympics had even started.  Surely as olympians they are entitled to the flame.  Not trying to start an argument was just curious as to if there was a reason for it.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (13 August 2012)

Because they have a different flame, do believe they also have a torch relay


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (13 August 2012)

Yep just looked they light a flame in four different cities, and then thy all get taken to Stoke Mandeville which is the Paralympics birth place, and then it has a 24hr relay to the capial


----------



## Pinkwellies2 (13 August 2012)

Thanks for that, glad they have a flame and suppose as the olympic one starts in its birthplace its only right the paralympic one does the same.


----------

